# Animal Town Confidential



## johnlapoint (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm just posting to let you all know about Animal Town Confidential, a web comic my dad and I are hosting on the duck. Animal Town Confidential was launched on May 17, 2015. Animal Town Confidential is a furry pulp mystery comic in which our hero, Inspector Dog, solves crimes and beats up bad guys. If you'd like to read Animal Town Confidential, click on the link below. Thanks and I hope you enjoy it.
John Lapoint

http://theduckwebcomics.com/Animal_Town_Confidential/


----------

